# Finding a Smoker outside of Texas



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

Where would the best place to find a smoker outside of a Texas besides Craiglist and the like? All I can find are the walmart 100 dollar sheet metal specials. I stopped by Klouse's outfit the other day but found out it'd be 400 dollars just for the shipping. I might have to talk my dad into a roadtrip to come vist me. Are there any outfits in NB, SD, KN, or even OK?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Oklahoma

Pit builder list at The Smoke Ring.

Check classifieds at all the BBQ sites like The Smoke Ring, Smoking Meat Forums, Texas BBQ Forum, Texas BBQ Rub Forum, etc. for used pits.

Caveat: I do not endorse any of these builders, just passing along the info.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

smoker means different things to different people. are you talking about a monstrosity on wheels or some smaller backyard smoker kinda thing. if smaller look at cookshack-electric-you won't find any easier smokers to use, and the food will taste better than that monstrosity on wheels will prob put out.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

What are you doing outside of Texas? Have you lost your mind?

:biggrin:


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lookin for a small backyard setup with enough room to do a brisket and rack of ribs. There's no chance of getting BBQ up here unless I do it myself. I'm gonna have to check into getting wood also since all they have here is pine it seems. Looks like the panhandle with no trees; but not quite as flat. 
Trust me I wouldn't be outside of Texas if it wasn't for the Air Force


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

_*"Trust me I wouldn't be outside of Texas if it wasn't for the Air Force"
*_
Okay then. I'm on your side.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

You may want to look online for some plans and go to a local welder if available for some side money? Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You could also look something like the Weber Smoky Mountain (don't have one but lots of people love them) or make an upright drum smoker (aka UDS).


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ck with the TSC store in Minot


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

We have a gator pit and would reccomend them above all others. Obviously with your location that is not an option. You mentioned that Oklahoma was a possibility for you. We were in a cookoff with the guys from horizon smokers in perry, ok. I was impressed with their quality of work.


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

TSC=Tractor Supply Company? They didn't have any there.
Any online places to order a quality turkey fryer?


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Also dont forget about the ceramic cookers like the big green egg if all your going to do is 1 brisket at a time


----------

